# rotted mm2 headgear tube



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I was sanding and cleaning the headgear of my mm2 and I found a small hole near the handle on the headgear tube. I figured a little rust no biggie so I went and got the pick hammer and banged away. Well the hole goes all the way down to the bottom of the tube and up to the jack pull lever on the drivers side 16 inches and the side is around 10 inches . The pass side looks good so far. Man I should have looked at this plow better! So has anyone repaired this mess? I got out some cardboard and traced and made templates of the curve the front and rear. 

The front is 1 1/2" wide and the side is around 3" looks like I could grind out the factory welds and cut out the rotted tube and slide a new piece in.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I made some 1/4 thick pieces for the head gear today,2 curved pieces for the sides and bent a piece for the front and back of the tube. So they will wrap around the tube up to the cross bar. It will come up past the rot. I will cut out all the rot before I weld the steel in.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

That is what i would do. Also allow the trapped water to drain out.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Like said, make sure that trapped water will drain out. It is also a good idea to get the thing galvanized, even if you are planning to paint it -- paint won't protect what you can't paint, zinc will go everywhere that water can go.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

Trapped water? The tube is open on the bottom. The mm2 has a rectangular box tube. I am sure you guys know that. Galvanizing is a good idea there is a place 2 towns up. I will have to check on that.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a customers 9' front of shop now gotta do this to.Second one I seen in last 2 weeks pretty common problem looks like.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Adms. Can you post pics of this issue.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Repairing mm2*

Tomorrow I have time to finish the repair on the rotten tubes I will snap a few pics of the repair


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I finished the repair on the headgear, I Would have taken pics but dead battery, so I will post them up tomorrow.

So I made 3 plates,2 curved to fit front and back and one on the outside. Welded the the old tube,plates and then welded together.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Pics of repair*

The repair was done with 3 plates on each side, front back and outside. They are unequal length I did not want to heat up the tube around at the same place. It may make no difference at all but it worked out very well.


----------

